# Retrofit: Auto Headlights / Wipers / Anti-Dazzle Mirror



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have just finished retrofitting automatic headlights and wipers as well as the auto-dimming rear view mirror. I had these options in my last car and it's something I missed. It took a fair amount of research in order to make up all the wires needed, but overall I think it was worth the effort, especially if you can get the parts needed cheaply.

The downside is that a new windscreen is required, and it was this that prompted me when mine became cracked.

Anyway, here are the parts required (trims parts for my coupe with black headlining, roadster and other trim colours may vary).

*Parts*
Windscreen

8J0 857 511 / E 4PK - Rear view mirror with auto-dimming (black), x1
8E0 971 833 - Flat six pin connector (male) (for mirror), x1
000 979 009 E - Wire set with square pins, x3 (6 pins)

4E0 955 559 C/E or 8K0 955 559 A/D - Rain and light sensor, x1
1C0 973 119 B - Flat three pin connector (male) (for sensor), x1
000 979 009 E - Wire set with square pins, x2 (3 pins)
4F0 907 671 B - Retaining spring for sensor, x1
4E0 955 609 - Sticky pad for sensor (mine was supplied by windscreen company)

4F0 857 593 G 4PK - Cable guide (upper) (black), x1
4F0 857 593 J 4PK - Cable cover (lower) (black), x1

8J2 941 531 L 5PR - Light switch for automatic headlights, front and rear fog lamps, coming/leaving home button, range control and instrument lighting, x1 (varies based on spec/age)
000 979 009 E - Wire set with square pins (extra wire from light switch connector), x1 (1 pin)
8W0 971 636 - Flat six pin connector (male) (for coming home lights button), x1
000 979 009 E - Wire set with square pins, x2 (4 pins)

000 979 009 E - Wire set with square pins (for CECM marked * below), x1 (2 pins)
000 979 150 E - Wire set with clamp pins (for CECM marked ^ below), x1 (1 pin)
000 979 151 E - Wire set with clamp pins (for CECM marked † below), x1 (1 pin)
Piggy back mini blade fuse holder with 5A fuse, x2
Wire - 0.35mm² thin wall, ~17m
Eyelet ground terminal 5.3mm, x1[/ICODE]


*Wiring*
There is a fair amount of wiring needed, but most go to similar places so it isn't too bad.

Note: early cars, approximately up until 2009, have a CECM. Later cars have a BCM.

Mirror (Y7) connector (6 pins)
Pin 1 > Fuse SC7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live) (already in use (black/yellow), need to splice)
Pin 2 > Earth (negative)
Pin 3 > CECM block B (12-pin connector) T12c, pin 1 ^ or BCM T52c/28 (reverse light signal - to undim) (already in use (black/blue), need to splice)
Pin 4 > (Optional) Split to driver and passenger sides (dimming wing mirror)
Pin 5 > (Optional) Split to driver and passenger sides (dimming wing mirror)
Pin 6 > Interior light, pin 3 * (interior light signal - to undim)

Rain and light sensor (G397) connector (3 pins)
Pin 1 > Fuse SC14 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live) (already in use on S-tronic (red/white), need to splice)
Pin 2 > Earth (negative)
Pin 3 > CECM block F (8-pin connector) T8h, pin 3 * or BCM T52b/33 (LIN bus) (already in use (purple), need to splice)

Existing light switch connector (10 pins)
Pin 2 > CECM block E (16-pin connector), pin 14 * or BCM T52a/20 (auto headlight switch)

Coming/leaving home button connector (6 pins) - (CECM only)
Pin 1 > Earth (negative)
Pin 2 > CECM block C (12-pin connector), pin 4 (coming/leaving home button LED) ^
Pin 3 > CECM block E (16-pin connector), pin 12 (coming/leaving home button) *
Pin 4 > CECM block K (10-pin connector), pin 10 (terminal 30g) (already in use, need to splice) †










Wire lengths
Light switch to CECM - ~70cm
Mirror to CECM - ~190cm
Mirror to earth - ~260cm
Sensor to CECM - ~195cm
Sensor to earth - ~265cm

The wires to the mirror and sensor can be fed from the central electric module (CECM) above the drivers footwell, up the A-pillar and above the headlining. The A-pillar trim just pulls off but it quite stiff (guide here for roadster). The coupe is a bit trickier as the rear trim overlaps it. I found it was best to pull the trim off then remove the rearmost metal clip with needle nose pliers before attempting to twist it out.

Removing the vanity light and central courtesy light makes it easier to feed the wires through and cable tie them to existing wires. I wrapped all my new loom in cloth tape like OEM.



















There is an indentation in the centre of the headlining where the wires can be fed through to the rear-view mirror.

To remove the various connectors from the CECM, use the beginning of this guide. I have indicated about which pins were already in use in my car, and this means some will need splicing. I made my own pin removal tool using a bent paperclip and flattened the end with a hammer:










I used piggy back mini blade fuse holders as the fuses were already in use and access is very tight behind the fusebox.

*Fitting*

The headlight switch is removed by pushing in the knob and rotating clockwise, then pull towards you and it will slide out. The mirror is removed by rotating it, although I'm not sure of the direction as I let the windscreen fitter do the swap. I gave all the new parts to them and they refitted, as they would have to do this anyway.

The rain sensor is attached to the screen with a metal clip before the new screen is fitted:










*Coding*

Cent. Elect-09 - Long Coding (CECM)

Byte 0, bit 5 - enable 'Assistance Driving Light _Leaving Home active'
Byte 0, bit 6 - enable 'Rain-/Light sensor installed'
Coming/leaving home:
Byte 0, bit 7 - enable 'Coming-Home active'
Byte 2, bit 4 - enable 'Coming-Home Mode via (0 = 0 Personalisation / 1 = 1 Lightsensor)'

Cent. Elect-09 - Long Coding (BCM)

in progress...

Byte 17, bit 4 - 'Assistance Driving Light (ADL) active'
Byte 21, bit 5 - 'Rain/Light Sensor (RLS) installed'
Byte 24 --- try hex value DC
Byte 24, bit 7 -
Byte 26, bit 3: 'Daytime Running Light (DRL) only active with Assistance Driving Light (ADL) active'
Byte 27, bit 2: 'LED-Daytime Running Light (DRL) Module for Parking/Position Light & Daytime Running Light (DRL)'
Coming/leaving home:
Byte 12, bit 0 - 'Coming-Home Timer (0 = Start with Term.15 OFF / 1 = Start with Door Opening'
Byte 12, bit 2 - 'Coming-Home Mode (0 = automatic / 1 = manual)'
Byte 17, bit 3 - 'Coming-Home (CH) via Fog-Lights active'
Byte 17, bit 5 - 'Coming-Home (CH) active'
Byte 17, bit 6 - 'Leaving-Home (LH) active'


Rain light sensor coding

Byte 0, bit 0 - (Optional) enable 'Highway Light Function active (above 140 kph / 90 mph)'
Byte 0, bit 1 - enable 'Rain Light Function active'
Byte 0, bit 3-4 - '00 Light Activation Threshold normal'
Byte 1, bit 0-7 - '49 Light Sensor Correction 73% = Audi TT (8J)'
Byte 2, bit 0-7 - '2C Rain Sensor Correction 44% = Audi A5 (8T) / Audi TT (8J)'

Error shown if wired and coded but with sensor removed:










Before the mirror was replaced:










After the mirror was replaced:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great write up! well done, well worth the effort


----------



## andyk17 (Aug 30, 2016)

Great guide, but as I am not technically minded, glad mine came as standard. Amazing the things you take for granted but miss when they aren't there. Still miss the heated front screen I had on my Focus.

Andy


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Had auto lights/wipers on both my TT's, they really work great but not sure I have actually ever seen the auto dimming rear view mirror work. Both my TT's had rear tints, maybe that's the reason? my last TT also had the auto dimming side mirrors, again I never noticed them work at all.

How do you find your auto dimming rear view mirror?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had all three on my old Corsa and although not obvious I did notice the mirror dim at night when I had glare from the wing mirrors. I think if you don't notice it working it is probably just working well, unless the tints do block it. I have tints on my TT but haven't driven it at night yet after fitting.

The auto wipers are definitely a lot better, as you couldn't adjust the sensitivity on my Corsa


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice write up MT. Must put this on the to do list  .


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Mirror (Y7) connector (6 pins)
> Pin 1 > Fuse SC7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live) (already in use (black/yellow), need to splice)
> Pin 2 > Earth (negative)
> Pin 3 > CECM block B (12-pin connector) T12c, pin 1 (reverse light signal - to undim) (already in use (black/blue), need to splice) ^
> ...


Recently I have been asked about the differences between prefacelift and facelift in what is required to complete this mod. I have not done this myself, but this is what I believe to be correct based upon studying the parts catalogue and wiring diagrams.

Mirror (Y7) connector (6 pins)
Pin 1 > Same as prefacelift
Pin 2 > Same as prefacelift
Pin 3 > T52c/28, will need to splice
Pin 4 > Same as prefacelift
Pin 5 > Same as prefacelift
Pin 6 > Same as prefacelift

Rain and light sensor (G397) connector (3 pins)
Pin 1 > Fuse SC14 up to May 2009 / SC15 from June 2009
Pin 2 > Same as prefacelift
Pin 3 > T52b/33, will need to splice

Existing light switch connector (10 pins)
Pin 2 > T52a/20

Coming/leaving home button connector (6 pins)
I don't believe there is a part available for this even though there are some references in the wiring. Can be set in the DIS

Aside from the headlight switch, the parts are the same. The headlight switch differs based on RHD/LHD, front foglights/xenon headlights and DRL etc, there are many variations.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks very much for looking this up for me. Just for anyone else looking at this guide for a facelift TT I have added the below diagram from the service manual which should help with the pin locations provided above and have marked the pins with coloured dots.










1 - 52-pin connector -T52a- , black on wiring harness
2 - 52-pin connector -T52b- , yellow on wiring harness
3 - 52-pin connector -T52c- , brown on wiring harness

*Also my parts list as follows:*
Rear view mirror - 8J0 857 511 4PK
Rain/light sensor - 8K0 955 559 D (Replaces 4E0 955 599 E but still try this for cheaper used options)
Light switch - 8J2 941 531 AA
Retainer spring - 4F0 907 671 B
Gel pad - 4E0 955 609

MT-V6 - Regarding the rain sensor, I have noticed there are many on eBay with the part number 8K0 955 599 only (no letter after the code). Any idea if this part is the same as the part numbers I have listed above?

Also, how have you spliced into the existing fuses and wiring? Any chance you could help me with this please? I assume with the other pins you just push them into the existing connectors?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nipun said:


> MT-V6 - Regarding the rain sensor, I have noticed there are many on eBay with the part number 8K0 955 599 only (no letter after the code). Any idea if this part is the same as the part numbers I have listed above?
> 
> Also, how have you spliced into the existing fuses and wiring? Any chance you could help me with this please? I assume with the other pins you just push them into the existing connectors?


That sensor doesn't show as compatible with the TT, is listed for the A1, A4, A5, A8 and Q5

These should all be compatible: 4E0 955 559 C, 4E0 955 559 E, 8K0 955 559 A, 8K0 955 559 D

I took the pin out of the existing connector, cut a small amount of insulation of, twisted on the new wire, soldered, slid a piece of heatshrink over and then put the pin back into the connector. Yes, the other ones can go straight into the empty slot

Also, you are in luck as I just cross referenced the prefacelift and the facelift pins, and they are the same type, so the Kufatec loom should be easy to fit


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for confirming regards the sensor and regards the splicing. I like your method, that way the existing wiring isn't necessarily cut into.

Just ordered the loom from Kufatec too. I did price up making the loom, but at £35 delivered the Kufatec one is decent value, especially since the pins are the same, thanks again for looking this up 

I had a look at the connectors behind my existing light switch, it seems pin 2 is already in use (as I have the DRL switch currently). Do you think I'll just be able to follow this wire to the control module and move it to t52a-20?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you sure the existing wire was pin 2 of the 10 pin connector?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Are you sure the existing wire was pin 2 of the 10 pin connector?


Take a look, each wire is in use. So I assume pin 2 is for DRLs currently. When I can get outside I'll follow the wire to the CEM see what pin it occupies


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ah yes that does make sense, I forgot that the facelift TTs come with a 4 position switch with the DRL position (pre facelifts have the DRL on a separate switch)

I'll double check the wiring diagram as there is probably a note I missed

Would also be interested to confirm if the wire does go to the right place already. If so, that's a bit less for you to do


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Ah yes that does make sense, I forgot that the facelift TTs come with a 4 position switch with the DRL position (pre facelifts have the DRL on a separate switch)
> 
> I'll double check the wiring diagram as there is probably a note I missed
> 
> Would also be interested to confirm if the wire does go to the right place already. If so, that's a bit less for you to do


Just to pick up on this, I had a root around today investigating the connections. I can confirm that PIN 2 from the light switch does indeed go to T52A - PIN 20 already. Tested with a multi meter to be sure. So a little less wiring for me which is nice 








T52A PIN 20








T52B PIN 33








T52C PIN 28

I should add the diagram I posted above from the workshop manual marking the pins seems to be reversed, which was throwing me off massively at first! Not sure why? Maybe a LHD RHD thing...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nipun said:


> I should add the diagram I posted above from the workshop manual marking the pins seems to be reversed, which was throwing me off massively at first! Not sure why? Maybe a LHD RHD thing...


Note the diagram is of the module itself, so you are viewing the connectors from 'the rear'. That is why it is reversed


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Nipun said:
> 
> 
> > I should add the diagram I posted above from the workshop manual marking the pins seems to be reversed, which was throwing me off massively at first! Not sure why? Maybe a LHD RHD thing...
> ...


Haha of course :roll: (face palm!)


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> I have just finished retrofitting automatic headlights and wipers as well as the auto-dimming rear view mirror to my 2007 TT. I had these options in my last car and it's something I missed. It took a fair amount of research in order to make up all the wires needed, but overall I think it was worth the effort, especially if you can get the parts needed cheaply.
> 
> The downside is that a new windscreen is required, and it was this that prompted me when mine became cracked.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to do the same on my MK2 TT roadster, how did you get the coding done?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

With VCDS


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

lozzzzzer said:


> I'm looking to do the same on my MK2 TT roadster, how did you get the coding done?


It's funny that you've resurrected this thread as today I've been trying to get my cracked windscreen replaced with the correct one needed to house the rain sensor and dimming mirror but my insurance company (Hastings) won't authorise it. They will only replace the screen "like for like". Just something to note if your planning to go down the insurance route for your windscreen.

MT - did you go through insurance for yours or did you replace privately?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

At the time I found that Autoglass's system was clever enough to know my car had 'non-sensor' glass and they couldn't be convinced otherwise over the phone. National Windscreens system did not know, and I just told them it had the sensor. The fitted was confused at first but when I explained I was fitting it they were happy. I had the wires in place and the new mirror, and he even fitted that all in place with the trim clips etc


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> With VCDS


I'm a real newbie to this, but I love my TT and this mod would make me love it that much more  Thank for getting back to me, VCDS looks to be hard to use https://www.vag-diagnostics.com/sales.html but I'm willing to learn... so I have everything for this mod, the Kufatec loom came today.. so hoping to install this over the weekend if it stays nice...

if I install 'wiring' first what the best way to test it? using the VCDS to change the code plug everything together make sure it works and then revert back get window changed/mirror installed then redo the coding... is that possible?

Or should I just pay someone to do this? as I'm very very new to this....

Thanks


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Nipun said:


> lozzzzzer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to do the same on my MK2 TT roadster, how did you get the coding done?
> ...


My screen has a massive chip so, I'm going to try and get it through the insurance, if not just stump up for it I guess


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes you can test it all before changing the glass, I did the same and taped the sensor to the windscreen to make sure it was working. Can also test it by coving the sensor, and the lights should come on/shine a torch at the sensor and they go off etc.

VCDS isn't bad when you get used to it, just make sure you save a scan before making changes just in case you need to revert it, and you can't go too wrong. That link isn't genuine though, just in case you weren't aware


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes you can test it all before changing the glass, I did the same and taped the sensor to the windscreen to make sure it was working. Can also test it by coving the sensor, and the lights should come on/shine a torch at the sensor and they go off etc.
> 
> VCDS isn't bad when you get used to it, just make sure you save a scan before making changes just in case you need to revert it, and you can't go too wrong. That link isn't genuine though, just in case you weren't aware


Big Thanks, it great having a super helpful guy, is there a VCDS you would recommend?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ross Tech VCDS* is the most capable, but also the most expensive at around 200-Euro, and it can do everything you'd want to do. It also has the best tech support; (YouTube tutorials, their own Forum and Wiki and excellent customer service).

The *OBDeleven* (IMHO) comes in second; at about half the price of the VCDS (depending on which version you to with) but does not have all the capabilities of the *Ross Tech VCDS*.

I just posted this in the *Knowledge Base* if you want to see what's out there and what does what -

*FAQ - OBDII Scanner Reviews*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014603

Just be aware while there are a lot of OBDII scanners on the market, not all are coded specifically for VAG software. The general rule for OBD scanners is you get what you pay for.


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Ross Tech VCDS* is the most capable, but also the most expensive at around 200-Euro, and it can do everything you'd want to do. It also has the best tech support; (YouTube tutorials, their own Forum and Wiki and excellent customer service).
> 
> The *OBDeleven* (IMHO) comes in second; at about half the price of the VCDS (depending on which version you to with) but does not have all the capabilities of the *Ross Tech VCDS*.
> 
> ...


Just ordered the home version (3 vins) WOW £225, but I'm hoping to do a few more mods to the TT so it should pay for itself over a little time. Thanks for the steer, I might ask a few more dumb question if thats ok? I'm going to do the wiring over the bank holiday ready for next week coding... end of next week if all goes well I'll get the screen replaced. Finger crossed


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Any chance anyone has more information on the CECM where it is and how to get to it? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's above the pedals. If you remove the trim under the driver's side of the dash, you'll see it

Btw what age is your TT?


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

2008 roadster, I don't have the HC & HL so I take it I just don't need to wire it? also code it


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What do you mean by HC and HL?


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Yep, sorry


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Right quick up date
I've run all the cables, used the spicing method for connecting the cables.

I now just need the connector for the interior light x1 and I think the same connector for the auto light switch to CECM as there was no cable...

Dumb question what are the connection type that will fit into the Audi wiring blocks?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333062360789 ... gJrivD_BwE

would be better if I can get it at amazon "next day delivery" but can't find them...  can you quickly check to see if these will do?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

By connector, you mean the metal pin/contact?

And what is the one you need to buy?

My first post has *, ^ etc next to the pins that you should be able to use for determination the type you need

Looking at my notes, the pins you linked ending 025 isn't used anywhere here. I'd need to check further to see if it is compatible


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Well I completed the wiring I used Kufatec loom, the only wire that was missing is from the auto light switch to CECM pin E14 which plug into pin 2 on the dash board auto light switch. So everything was going great... so I plug in the VCDS do an auto scan and I have a few error codes hit the save button and attempt to do the coding on "cent. elect-09" long coding and use the helper to make sure I don't make any mistake... didn't work get the error same picture as your SW but mine is AUTOMATIC HEADLIGHTS/AUTOMATIC WIPERS DEFECTIVE. Sensor is still plugged in backed all the changes out and I still have the error... HELP, do I need to add something for the automatic wipers? or is my Automatic head light switch defective?

Any help would be great..

Andy


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Starting with the basics: what sensor part number do you have? What headlight switch part number do you have? Can you verify the kufatec loom is wired as per my notes (lots of posts online about them being wrong). Also what central electric module do you have?

The error picture in my DIS was with the sensor unplugged. Btw the "SW" means south west and is from the navigation, not "software" in case you are mistaking something 

Does the sensor appear as a submodule in VCDS on the 09 central elec coding window?


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

First big thank for getting back, I work in picture so I had to draw it all out and after reading a few comments on the Kufatec loom I did check each pin and label them so I didn't get it wrong.

Part numbers
Rain/light sensor is 4E0955559E SW 4E0910557B
AutoSwitch is 8J2941531AA DTR18883
INTERIOR REAR AUTO DIMMING MIRROR - 8J0857511E4PK

I did a connection diagram for how I connected it, in hope it helps.










Let me know if you need anything else, IOU

Thanks

Andy


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

let me try that again

Andy


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

The connector are from the Kufatec loom, in another lang but translated to English 

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Just adding the VAG scan, in hope this also helps.

Saturday,12,June,2021,15:19:36:15047
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 21.3.0.0 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4543.4
Data version: 20210226 DS325.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUZZZ8J981033752 License Plate:

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 47 52 56 77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J981033752 Mileage: 98930km-61472miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels:. 06F-907-115-AXX.CLB
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 N HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0GNFNM0D0
Coding: 011300031C070160
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 372B22C0634E28C37E9-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.CLB
Part No SW: 02E 300 050 J HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1405 
Revision: 04708010 Serial number: 00000711201128
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 196FC478F59A1EB368D-804C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.CLB
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 6A8DCBB4607C452B317-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AG HW: 8J0 820 043 AG
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0080 
Revision: 00H07004 Serial number: 00000001072757
Coding: 1574148
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 6B83CEB06F865C234A1-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007975909
Coding: 01040E8280141C004F1800001800000000085E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 45D7580829A24A53FC5-8010

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0070 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 101
Mileage: 98935 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.06.12
Time: 13:28:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.60 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.LBL
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K00264YW 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 79AFE4F815DAFEB3C8D-802C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB40660D29EX

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB406604B19L

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63747RB4027D9F0F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0013141
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 41DF4C183D8A6673C0D-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-XXX-17-MY8.CLB
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E HW: 8J0 920 980 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: 224NG001101838
Coding: 0000428
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 333316D07736C4E3421-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K07B2303AB
Coding: ED801F261006025101
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 303919DC8620FFFB3F3-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-XXX-25.CLB
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E HW: 8J0 920 980 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: AUX7Z0GNFNM0D0
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 333316D07736C4E3421-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.LBL
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H14 0110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E2537E44C74198BBDF-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 8J7 959 801 E HW: 8J7 959 801 E
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3E2537E44C74198BBDF-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1K0-909-14X-GEN3.CLB
Part No: 8J0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 353728C87942DAD36C5-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 8J0-959-433.LBL
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H11 0080 
Coding: 1890300241182D098505489AD633
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 353728C87942DAD36C5-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.LBL
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 B HW: 8J0 035 223 B
Component: J525 Amp Std H03 0120 
Revision: 00H03001 Serial number: 93802004015906
Coding: 0106117
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2313E690C7D65463B21-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels:. 1K0-959-702-MIN3.CLB
Part No SW: 8J7 959 802 E HW: 8J7 959 802 E
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000564
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3FDB4AE04B7E1083B69-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 Q HW: 8P0 862 335 Q
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0350 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005288348
Coding: 0001202
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 44D1450C2298735BEBB-8010

No fault code found.

End----------(Elapsed Time: 53:26, VBatt start/end: 13.6V/13.5V)-----------

Andy


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the details, I think I have seen a couple of issues. Firstly I think you have a facelift style headlight switch, which is a little different to the prefacelift. Does it have an extra small 2-pin connector on it that your old one didn't? I believe this explains the headlight switch implausible signal fault code you have. You will find your headlights are remaining on with it in this state, I believe?

I can help you with the right part number if you tell me:
- do you have xenons?
- do you have front fog lights (all UK cars do except RS)?
- do you have a rear fog light (all UK cars do)?
- do you want the physical 'coming/leaving home' button like in my photos (not essential as it can be controlled in the DIS)?



lozzzzzer said:


> AutoSwitch is 8J2941531AA DTR18883





> 01800 - Light Switch (E1)
> 008 - Implausible Signal





lozzzzzer said:


> I did a connection diagram for how I connected it, in hope it helps.


To improve on your diagram:

3 pin mirror connector:
Pin 3 is LIN, not steady plus (permanent live?)
Pin 1 is permanent live

The rest looks OK, apart from mirror pin 6, which is not LIN and has no wire at all - looks like you have not connected it so that is fine

Finally in your scan, module 09 central electric seems to be missing the sensor. Did you adjust the coding first? Here is what it looks like on mine


```
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 B  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0100  
   Coding: 00215340
   Shop #: WSC 01236
```


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

You are the man..

Answers below let me check the diagram, and the vag is a dump of after I put everything back... I'll change the switch and any cable then give it another go 

- do you have xenons? *No xenons*
- do you have front fog lights (all UK cars do except RS)? *Yes *
- do you have a rear fog light (all UK cars do)? *yes*
- do you want the physical 'coming/leaving home' button like in my photos (not essential as it can be controlled in the DIS)? *nope happy to keep it simple*

You will find your headlights are remaining on with it in this state, *Yes but light go off when key is out *
Does it have an extra small 2-pin connector on it that your old one didn't? *Yes it does*


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

ok just checking the diagram.

on the three pin senor connector I have

* pin 1 going to Dash board fuse box 14 (Rain sensor, automatic transmission shift gate)
* pin 2 Earth
* pin 3 CECM block F (pin3) (lin Bus) not sure what that is 

Got the fuse info from this place
https://fuse-box.info/audi/audi-tt-8j-2008-2014-fuses
got CECM info from this link
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1531889

Have I mixed this up?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll have a look at the headlight switches

That sensor wiring looks fine. Are your auto wipers doing anything?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just had a look at the light switches and I don't think there is an auto version without the coming home button, I think they all came with that. Only facelift cars are different but then the wiring also changed like in your current switch


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

I've just purchased another auto switch to keep things simple it's the same one you have 8j2941531l i hope... just arrive need to redo the earth and give it another go


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That should work. The coming home button is separate in the switch so shouldn't cause issues, it just obviously won't work until wired up which you can do at a later date


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks, will confirm everything is working.... you also did the folding mirror retrofit? I purchased a kit so you may see I might drop you a note on your other post.... it just great having someone to bounce off of!!! you are a real assist to this forum thank man.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I see you've caught the retrofitting bug


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

yes, so far I've changed the radio out for an 9" android px6 head unit, giving me Bluetooth everything android auto, DAB, Tyre monitor, sat nav, etc great upgrade, then I've changed the front speaker to 3way Pioneer 500W door speakers, only because the front speaker sounded like they were blown...

I also purchase puddle lights, warning lights and interior door handle lights, and foot well light off rocketwires which turn out to be an excellent experience Robin is very similar to your self bloody great!!!

So update on this mod, plug the new auto light switch in re-coded the senior and bang.... my wiper no longer work  I think it was on its way out and this took it over the edge, so I sending my Sophie (car) to the garage to get that sorted out.. fingers crossed it works out.. the on dash error was AUTOMATIC HEADLIGTHS/AUTOMATIC WIPERS DEFECTIVE I'm hoping this is the wiper motor.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm, sound strange. Any fault codes? If you revert the coding what happens? All the sensor does is sends a signal to the control module to turn the wipers on (similarly using the manual wiper stalk does the same). There is no direct link to the wiper motor, so either it is a coincidental fault, or maybe a coding error is stopping them being turned on?

Ps make sure your bonnet is fully closed as that will disable the wipers if it is open


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

So checked the bonnet and made sure it's closed, would be great to fix this, garage not available until 9th July... no wipers sucks.

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007975909
Coding: 05040E8280141C004F1800001800000000085E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 45D7580829A24A53FC5-8010

Subsystem 1 - Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 01

3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 99304 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.06.24
Time: 19:40:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.80 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 99304 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.06.24
Time: 19:43:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.80 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 99304 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.06.24
Time: 19:40:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.80 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

So I forgot to say, I back all the coding out and wiper still didn't work... BUT like an idiot i left the senior plugged in, just unplugged the sensor and wipes now work... does this mean I've wired it up wrong or I have a bad sensor?

Wipers working life just got better


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

so just a quick thought after spending sometime with Robin from Rocket Wires retro fitting the footwell lights, he said the reason I had a problem was the control module is the same as the one from an A3 and is a different wiring diagram, could that be the problem?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry I thought I replied

Did you clear the faults and see if they came back (with everything coded and fitted)?

In your scan both errors are LIN related. Are you sure the wire from the sensor pin 3, that goes to CECM F3, is correct? And also that the existing wire from F3 is in place still (spliced somehow)? CECM F3 goes to the rain sensor as well as the wiper motor and is the common link. It looks like it is disconnected to both and causing the communication errors

Without it connected, the wipers will not work, as this is the signal wire to the motor


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

So I had another go after your last post yesterday i think, thank you!!!!

All I will say can you spot the mistake on the last diagram I did?










Yes another newbie mistake the sensor connector 1 & 3 were in the wrong locations I had mixed them up... and that was down to me creating a diagram for the wiring (which i really needed as my mind thinks in pictures)... after you highlighted the potential mistake it became obvious what I did wrong... You are another Mod genius.

Sensor is all in with new auto light switch and everything is working as it should, wipers and lights.

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good stuff, glad you got it all working


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

So I had the new glass fitted yesterday and everything looks OEM, very happy.. next finish wing mirrors and come home lights. Just a quick F.Y.I I used autoglass are the company to use if you have a stone/crack on your screen.... they came out with the VIN number version of the glass (no Senor version) confirmed I had a rain senor stuck on my glass with rear view mirror on the passenger seat and order me the right glass no fuss install two days later.

BIG Thanks MT-V6 topman!!!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Were autoglass as a company helpful, or did you happen to get a good fitter? I did try with them but they wouldn't let me order the sensor glass


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Were autoglass as a company helpful, or did you happen to get a good fitter? I did try with them but they wouldn't let me order the sensor glass


I'd also be interested to know this, Autoglass wouldn't let me order the sensor glass either and they actually "put a note on my file" as to what I was trying to do :lol:

It's taken me 3 months to finally get a sensor windscreen fitted from National Windscreens, Hastings my insurers were having none of it, as they'd only fit "like for like".

In the end I ended up settling for an aftermarket sensor screen from National Windscreens, £260 privately, which actually isn't bad. An OEM screen fitted was £650+. And the fitment is actually spot on so I can't complain.


----------



## tom6561 (Feb 11, 2021)

Does anybody know how to tell if you have the right windscreen glass installed? Autoglass replaced mine after the screen cracked and I haven't noticed the auto-dimming interior mirror working since (the exterior ones work fine, no idea if they're all on the same sensor or not).

Cheers.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

tom6561 said:


> Does anybody know how to tell if you have the right windscreen glass installed? Autoglass replaced mine after the screen cracked and I haven't noticed the auto-dimming interior mirror working since (the exterior ones work fine, no idea if they're all on the same sensor or not).
> 
> Cheers.


They definitely wouldn't have fit the wrong screen as your auto-dimming mirror would not fit and your rain sensor would need somewhere to go. Have you checked the connections behind your mirror? Pull of the top trim piece and make sure the fitter has plugged in your mirror and sensor plugs. But if your exterior ones are dimming then I assume this is fine as I'm sure they work together with the mirror.


----------



## lozzzzzer (Apr 23, 2021)

So all I did was go onto there website and book stone chip/replacement screen, it will ask if you want this to go through your insurance select yes and give your details over. Then pick a date/time and on the installers notes explain you have had a rain senor installed.

My guy read the note as he got out of the van (so to late for that day to install the glass) He confirmed the sensor was installed and the rear mirror that needs to be installed (I suck the sensor to the windscreen, and removed the old rear mirror) he then just placed a call with head office the following week I had the right screen and it was replaced.

Now I could of got lucky but if they gave me any issues I would of just cancelled the screen and tried another fitter. If you like me have a crack in your windscreen then they will replace it no problems.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nipun, I admire your attention to detail taking the headlining out to route the wires [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



tom6561 said:


> Does anybody know how to tell if you have the right windscreen glass installed? Autoglass replaced mine after the screen cracked and I haven't noticed the auto-dimming interior mirror working since (the exterior ones work fine, no idea if they're all on the same sensor or not).


Does the green light on your mirror come on with the ignition? As above, if your wing mirrors dim, the rear view mirror sensor is working and it might then be an issue with the mirror itself


----------



## tom6561 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sounds like I must have the right glass then, it's either I've got used to it or the mirror itself has a fault. I'll check the wiring and go from there, thanks!


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Nipun, I admire your attention to detail taking the headlining out to route the wires [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


My motto is as close to OEM factory as humanly possible! Once the a-pillars are out it's actually very simple to remove 

MT I was hoping you could assist me with the VCDS side of things please. The bytes and bits seem to be a little different when I tried coding today (my TT is a facelift 2011). I went through and checked the relevant Bits, I've attached a few screen grabs to show you what I mean. After checking byte 21 bit 5 Rain/Light sensor installed, it seems to be working, however I couldn't seem to find how to code the rain sensor itself as per your notes :?

Any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't yet got my BCM (facelift central elec module - like yours) fitted, but based on your screenshots I would say you have it coded correctly, especially since you say it is working. No fault codes I assume?

As for the sensor coding, it's not that obvious. On the main module screen, press Long Coding, but then rather than pressing Long Coding Helper, there should be a drop down which gives the sensor "regenlichtsensor". Could you check if you have that?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I haven't yet got my BCM (facelift central elec module - like yours) fitted, but based on your screenshots I would say you have it coded correctly, especially since you say it is working. No fault codes I assume?
> 
> As for the sensor coding, it's not that obvious. On the main module screen, press Long Coding, but then rather than pressing Long Coding Helper, there should be a drop down which gives the sensor "regenlichtsensor". Could you check if you have that?


Amazing thank you MT! Found the menu and coded as per your notes, and it now seems to be working much more flawlessly, before there was a big delay in the lights switching on and off when I would cover up the sensor with my hand. But now it's working great, the rain sensor works when I pour water over the sensor and the CH/LH lights are also working fine.

No fault codes in VCDS or my DIS, this retrofit couldn't have been smoother and it's thanks to your notes and advice, which is much appreciated as always


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad to hear it


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys,
I‘m in need of some help. I have just carried out this mod & everything seems to work correctly, Auto Lights, Auto Wiper & CH Lights. The only thing that fails to work is LH Lights, I have enabled this in the DIS menu & is coded via VCDS. My car is a 2010 facelift model so has a BCM at address 09. Has anybody carried out this mod on a facelift vehicle with working LH Lights? If so, could you post what bits in what bytes you’ve enabled, please?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you checked the wiring inside the headlight? They used biodegradable wire insulation that hardens, crack then peel off.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

It’s the Leaving Home lights that don’t work not LH lights


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello,

I think I will, eventually, tackle this mod. However, I don't have much interest in the rain sensor, just the auto lights and the autodimming mirror. Does anyone know whether the sensor will still be "attacheable" to a normal windscreen? Mine is in top condition, so, firstly, I don't see the need to replace it, and, secondly, well, I said it, I don't much care about the rain sensor.

Thanks. Richard.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

The rain/light sensor is a combined unit, so this need to be fitted for the auto lights to function.


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks, but I hope it did not transpire that I did not understand that basic concept. Let me rephrase it: are the "normal" and "sensorised" windscreen equal in form/shape, etc, other than the fact the latter can also "sense" drops of water hitting it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The mounting is completely different I'm afraid. Why don't you want auto wipers? I have them on a previous Vauxhall and they were pants, but the ones on the TT are miles better


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh, well, that's what I was afraid of. Just to be clear, I would not mind them (especially after doing all the installation). It's just that my windshield is in perfect nick, and I don't see the need to spend a fortune on a new one, or go down the path of "fraud" and chip it myself so that it gets covered by the insurance. That's why.

So this one will go to the back burner, then. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ah right, yes it's a pain, hence I only decided to do mine after the windscreen became cracked as it was a no brainer

I think some people have managed to swap a mount to another windscreen, but it is tricky. Firstly they are not sold separately and so you'd need to get one from a broken screen. Then there are the blacked out parts around the mount, which would be hard to replicate neatly, I think


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> Guys,
> I‘m in need of some help. I have just carried out this mod & everything seems to work correctly, Auto Lights, Auto Wiper & CH Lights. The only thing that fails to work is LH Lights, I have enabled this in the DIS menu & is coded via VCDS. My car is a 2010 facelift model so has a BCM at address 09. Has anybody carried out this mod on a facelift vehicle with working LH Lights? If so, could you post what bits in what bytes you’ve enabled, please?


Hi, my 2011 is a facelift and my LH lights work great. You can choose if you want DRL's and Low Beams or DRL's and Fogs for CH and LH lights. I personally prefer the fogs as there isn't that little delay when they come on.

Anyway, have you checked my screenshots above from VCDS? Make sure LH lights is checked and also check it is active in the DIS. In the DIS there is a separate option for CH and LH if I remember correctly. Also neither modes will work in daylight, this got me when I first set everything up. Have you tried them at night when it's completely dark?


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Hi, my 2011 is a facelift and my LH lights work great. You can choose if you want DRL's and Low Beams or DRL's and Fogs for CH and LH lights. I personally prefer the fogs as there isn't that little delay when they come on.
> 
> Anyway, have you checked my screenshots above from VCDS? Make sure LH lights is checked and also check it is active in the DIS. In the DIS there is a separate option for CH and LH if I remember correctly. Also neither modes will work in daylight, this got me when I first set everything up. Have you tried them at night when it's completely dark?



Thanks for replying. I have bog standard halogens headlamps, so no DRL option. I have an auto light switch, RLS sensor & all the relevant wiring installed

I can confirm that the LH is coded via VCDS & it is enabled via DIS. You are correct that the CH & LH functions are separate items in the DIS. The lights have been tested with the sensor covered up & in the dark as well.

I know it’s a bit tedious, could you possibly send me screenshots of all the bytes associated with the BCM, please. There could be something conflicting thus stopping the LH from illuminating.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Good day today as I have completed the installation of the auto dimming mirror. After much research I have found the mirror mount/retaining plate that the mirror clips to. This plate was purchased on AliExpress, I'm unable to find a VAG part number for the plate, I just search VW mirror retaining plate.

So this morning I set to work on replacing the mirror mount. To remove the mount I locally applied heat from a hot air gun gently over the mount & surrounding area of glass to soften the adhesive pad. Used an improvised 'cheese wire' to pull/saw through the softened pad. Took around 30-45mins to remove old mount.



















Once mount was removed I cleaned off the residue adhesive from the screen. This was when I found that the black disc was actually embedded in the glass, so I was unable to remove the disc. I then had to decide where to place the new mount. I decided to mount the new retaining plate below the old black disc, so the doesn't obscure the RLS. New mirror mount was now glued in place using proper adhesive, took 2 attempts as I messed up on the first attempt. I had heated the cabin up in the car to give the adhesive a helping hand whist it was bonding to the screen. I left the bonding/curing process for around a hour to make surety adhesive is fully adhered the mount to the screen.



















Then Installed the mirror, once the RLS was fitted.



















The only thing that I have encountered is, that in repositioning the mirror lower on the screen does exposed the harness as the cover is too short for the new position, but I can live with that for now.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good improvisation. One thing that would help would be to get black glass paint, and pain all the bits where the plastic mounts, so you can't see through from the glass from the outside

Regarding the visible wires, I wonder if you could modify the equivalent trim from a larger Audi where the windscreen is taller. Maybe a Q5 for example? Might require some investigation when you see one parked up somewhere  or else register on a Q5 forum and see if someone is helpful enough to measure it. I've done this a couple of times in my retrofits and sometimes you get lucky


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Good improvisation. One thing that would help would be to get black glass paint, and pain all the bits where the plastic mounts, so you can't see through from the glass from the outside
> 
> Regarding the visible wires, I wonder if you could modify the equivalent trim from a larger Audi where the windscreen is taller. Maybe a Q5 for example? Might require some investigation when you see one parked up somewhere  or else register on a Q5 forum and see if someone is helpful enough to measure it. I've done this a couple of times in my retrofits and sometimes you get lucky



Good idea for the glass paint. I'm already on the case for extended the cover. I was going down the road of grafting 2 covers together. I have a couple of colleagues that have Q5's, so I'll have look myself.


----------



## ritred (Sep 16, 2021)

Well done, mate. What you have done is precisely what I was asking for in a couple of posts a few days back: whether the "proper" windscreen was needed or the whole thing could be done with the standard one. Now I know.


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

ritred said:


> Well done, mate. What you have done is precisely what I was asking for in a couple of posts a few days back: whether the "proper" windscreen was needed or the whole thing could be done with the standard one. Now I know.



This will help in getting the correct mount, as I stated in my post, I'm unable to locate a part number for the plate, so I googled "*VW Mirror Retaining Plate*"


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Carried out a bit more this weekend in MT’s advice. Painted the windscreen where the cable runs to hide the loom from the outside, I used Pebeo Ceramic paint as this was opaque. Also grafted two loom covers together to cover the wires inside the cabin. There is a problem with grafted cover as the non TT cover sides are too short, thus still be able to view the loom, so off to find something else that’ll fit


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's looking better already

I wonder if using your grafted cover as a template, you could get one 3D printed?


----------

